# New stick burner means new wood pile...



## 3montes (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a new stick burner coming in about a week or so. I bought a cord of red oak last month in anticipation.








On this end I have a mix of apple and sugar maple. This should get me through for awhile.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 13, 2011)

3montes, Morning. Nice pile of smokin' wood......I'm ready for pics of the new smoker w/meat on the racks........you leanin' back in a chair watchin'.......waitin'.........ready to taste the results.........since it's a week away........the economy size is in order.............


----------



## 3montes (Jul 13, 2011)

I will be more than pleased to do that. For now this is a pic of the new/used smoker. New to me but it has been used for about a year by the guys who make them. Rather pumped to be getting this. It is a upgrade from the SNP but i will miss the old girl she's turned out some damn good q over the years. My sons will be taking her over so it will still be in the family


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 13, 2011)

is that all open fire box under there?


----------



## 3montes (Jul 13, 2011)

sunman76 said:


> is that all open fire box under there?


Its a slide out firebox with a charcoal grate underneath than a slide out ash pan under that. Nice design. Also on the top of the firebox is a grate that flips up and down. You can keep things warm on top of the grate or flip the grate up and saute or fry directly on top of the foirebox. I really liked that feature. This is a very well thoughout pit design.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2011)

It is a good design. Who makes it?


----------



## 3montes (Jul 13, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> It is a good design. Who makes it?




A place called Pierce Pits. They are about 150 miles from me so I can pick the unit up rather than pay for the prohibitive shipping costs.. Great guys to deal with. Here is a link to their web page. The smoker pictured on the home page is the one purchased.

http://www.piercepits.com/Home.aspx


----------



## daveomak (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm impressed......a well thought out, well designed unit......you are going to need lots of pics when it gets going..........

Are you including the "new" temp control........have they got it on the production line and ready to add as an accessory ???


----------



## 3montes (Jul 13, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> I'm impressed......a well thought out, well designed unit......you are going to need lots of pics when it gets going..........
> 
> Are you including the "new" temp control........have they got it on the production line and ready to add as an accessory ???


No temp control. I think they are becoming distributors for the BBQ Guru systems and will be building them into all their pits. I like to keep the gadgets to a minimum.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like alot of smoked goodness in your future. Congrats on the new Pit


----------

